# GTO fender emblems on 69'



## pontiacsniper (Jan 20, 2012)

Can someone measure from the ground straight up to the bottom edge of the letters and give me the distance?. My emblems are not properly located since my car is a clone. Also does anybody have the exact location for the GTO emblem on the corner of the trunk? Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You don't want to measure from the "ground up" as different cars will have different ride heights. Measure from something like the bottom pf the fender up to get correct height, then from the fender edge at the door to the center of the emblem. I suspect contacting someone like Year One, Original Parts Group, or other big name parts sellers should be able to give you this info. Hopefully a member will help you.


----------



## pontiacsniper (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks PontiacJim. Both vendors said they don't have that info and told me to check around on the net That's why I was hoping somebody on here could measure theirs for me. From what I've seen, it looks like the emblem cross bar should be in line with the top of the rim.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I pulled out a couple autobody collision manuals I have that cover the 1969 GTO and they simply have a side view line drawing without measurements and its hard to figure. Another photo looks about as you said, even with the top of the front rim. However, just found an old post titled "69 Emblem". Member Bear responded "Bottom edge of the "G" and "O" are 11 5/8" up from the bottom edge of the chrome rocker trim. Leading edge of the "O" (passenger side) is 3 1/4" back from the inside edge of the wheel opening." And this was measured on the right hand fender. Nothing on the trunk lid came up, but I suppose a good educated guess would do fine using a photo. You could also email member BearGFR (tell him PontiacJim sent you) and ask him to measure it, he is pretty available on here and I bet would do this for you.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Measurements off my 69:
Fender badges:
* 11 1/2" from bottom edge of rocker moulding to bottom edge of badge cross bar.
* 6 1/8" from edge of wheel trim moulding (where it meets the fender closest to the badge, NOT next to the tire) to the CENTER of the "T" in GTO.

Trunk badge:
* 1 1/8" from bottom edge of deck lid lip (including moulding) to bottom edge of badge cross bar
* 1 7/8 from outside edge of deck lid to end of badge cross bar.

I know these are correct. All this sheet metal on my car are the panels it was born with, and it's never been hit.

Bear


----------



## pontiacsniper (Jan 20, 2012)

Many thanks to both you guys! That's what I needed.


----------

